# Camping at Oaky Woods



## andlan17 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thinking about heading to Oaky Woods sometime this weekend to hog hunt a little. I know from looking at maps that there is a campground close to the main entrance. Is this the only campground on the WMA? Or can you just set up camp anywhere in the WMA? I would like to just camp closer to where I plan to hunt instead of having to drive all over the WMA. Thanks.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/OakyWoodsWMA.pdf

There are several and camping is only allowed in the designated areas.

Hope you have good luck.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 15, 2014)

frankwright said:


> http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/OakyWoodsWMA.pdf
> 
> There are several and camping is only allowed in the designated areas.
> 
> Hope you have good luck.



That looks to be an outdated map. The one on the dnr website (revised 2013) only shows 1 camp just up from the main gate. I've been out there a few times this year and have only noticed the one. andlan17 I'm planning on hunting there friday. I may camp for saturday depending on how much ground I get to cover.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...life/maps/wma/region4/Oaky_Woods_WMA_Line.pdf


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmmmm, there used to be 3 campgrounds on the area, and I've seen hunts where pretty much all 3 were full. It shows the land across from the check station still in the WMA, but it looks like they no longer allow camping there.


----------



## Greg45 (Jan 15, 2014)

Be careful down there and watch out for Big Foot


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 15, 2014)

Greg45 said:


> Be careful down there and watch out for Big Foot



The black bears have run off all the big foots.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 15, 2014)

We have camped and hunted there a couple of times.  Both times we camped across from the check station where the equipment barns are.  Haven't hunted there since it became state property. 

There is a skinning hoist and running water there.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 15, 2014)

3 camp grounds that I know of.....1 at check station (water), 2
on main road into property and 3 in zone 2 just past the left fork
.....3rd one is kinda hard to see, and up a
slight hill.....Old roadbed on the downhill side of the 3rd camp
ground that leads to swampy bottom.....Good hunting if you can
find the old roadbed.....


----------



## andlan17 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I am planning on getting there sometime Sunday afternoon and camping Sunday night and hunting most of the day on Monday. I guess I will stalk the creek bottoms with the wind in my face. Will the river be up a lot and if so, does it rise enough to push hogs up out of the main river bottom?


----------



## Fourfingers (Jan 18, 2014)

Dont want steal your post but do any of yall know if a 10x20 canopy will fit on the campsites. Planning a trip feb. Any help would be appricated


----------



## deersled (Jan 18, 2014)

The area I remember was more of a big field, not really individual campsites. Should be fine.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 18, 2014)

Fourfingers said:


> Dont want steal your post but do any of yall know if a 10x20 canopy will fit on the campsites. Planning a trip feb. Any help would be appricated





Yes, all 3 campgrounds have plenty of open space....
I actually prefer the small campground on the hill in area
2.......Hardly anyone camps there...


----------



## robert carter (Jan 19, 2014)

I camped by an old Bus once.RC


----------



## andlan17 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well I was out at Oaky Woods for most of the day on Sunday. I didnt end up camping, but had a pretty good hunt for my first time there. I walked up on 1 pig at about 10 yds, just didnt have a shot that I was comfortable taking with my 17HMR. Ended up jumping a couple of more just couldnt see them. They only allow camping at the campground near the entrance now. I hope to go back sometime in February and hunt the entire weekend.


----------



## BBond (Jan 22, 2014)

There is currently only 1 campground on Oaky Woods now.  The others are no longer to be used as campgrounds.  To get to the 1 campground go left at the fork and then it will be on your right.  The field behind it was added to the campground to make it larger and to accommodate more people.  It will also be available for use year-round.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 22, 2014)

BBond said:


> There is currently only 1 campground on Oaky Woods now.  The others are no longer to be used as campgrounds.  To get to the 1 campground go left at the fork and then it will be on your right.  The field behind it was added to the campground to make it larger and to accommodate more people.  It will also be available for use year-round.



Do you know why they changed it?   It seems odd to not allow camping at the check station.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 22, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Yes, all 3 campgrounds have plenty of open space....
> I actually prefer the small campground on the hill in area
> 2.......Hardly anyone camps there...



I have camped there, there was an oak in the upper left hand corner, that's where we set up. good hunting below camp.


----------

